# karaoke



## tenthjester65 (May 14, 2013)

Okay i dont know if im postimg this in the right spot or if this is even the right website to post this on. I have a laptop running windows 7. I am to get some sort of karaoke setup for some partys i throw at me house each year. I dont know.if it can be done but i wanted to beable to do a few different things. 1 fi.d some sort of program to get a viedo feed going out to my tv through my vga but only like the viedo.with the lyrics not my whole screen this way i can still manage . Maybe the abilty to edit the audio. And to stream off the internet either through some sort of karaoke web site or you tube. And maybe still adjust audio. I dont want to have to download everysong . But want abilty to adjust audio to. And i dont have anymoney so the best i can do with free programs will have to do plz help thank you


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

Not really the right place but if it bothers the moderators, I'm sure they'll move it.

You are a jester indeed! I _don't think_ you could do all that for free, not legally anyhow.

But hey, watch this space cos' someones sure to come along and prove me wrong. :laugh:


----------



## tenthjester65 (May 14, 2013)

thank you and im sure it can be done because most of these taskes i have heard of or know they can be done indeviduly but i dont know how or how do do it all together


----------

